# New $20



## Shodan (Oct 9, 2003)

What do you all think of the new $20 now in circulation?  I am kinda disappointed.........thought it would be more colorful.  Of course, I might like it better when I actually have one in my hand to look at.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2003)

They shoulda put Ed Parker's pic on it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 9, 2003)

"revalations calling" EHC


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 9, 2003)

Who is that fella on it..... kind of wako hair huh?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2003)

Andrew Jackson, our 7th President, has appeared on the twenty dollar bill since 1929, replacing President Garfield who was on the notes issued in 1882, George Washington in 1905 and Grover Cleveland in 1914.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 9, 2003)

At least it still looks somewhat green and doens't have the toy money look of the last new 20s.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 9, 2003)

are your guys notes plastic coated?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2003)

Interesting US money factoids:


Abraham Lincoln, our 16th President, has appeared on the one cent piece or the penny since 1909. 

 Thomas Jefferson, our 3rd President, has appeared on the five cent piece or the nickel since 1938. 

 Franklin Delano Roosevelt, our 32nd President, has appeared on the ten cent piece or the dime since 1946. 

 George Washington, our 1st official President, has appeared on the twenty-five cent piece or the quarter since 1932. 

 John F. Kennedy, our 35th President, has appeared on the fifty cent piece or the half-dollar since 1964. 

 Dwight D. Eisenhower, our 34th President, appeared on the one dollar coin from 1971 until 1978. His coin was replaced by the Susan B. Anthony Dollar Coin, and later on, the Sacajawea Gold Dollar.

 George Washington, our 1st President, has appeared on the one dollar bill since 1869. The modern dollar bill, similar to the way it appears today, began to take shape in 1923. 

 Thomas Jefferson, our 3rd President, has appeared on the two dollar bill since 1869. The two dollar bill was then sporadically printed in 1928, 1953, 1963,1976 and 1999. 

 Abraham Lincoln, our 16th President, has appeared on the five dollar bill since 1928, replacing the portraits of President Garfield, which ran in 1882, President Grant which ran from 1886 to 1896 and President Benjamin Harrison which ran in 1902. 

 In 1902, William McKinley appeared on the ten dollar bill, but was replaced by Alexander Hamilton, first Secretary of the Treasury from 1929 until the present. 

 Andrew Jackson, our 7th President, has appeared on the twenty dollar bill since 1929, replacing President Garfield who was on the notes issued in 1882, George Washington in 1905 and Grover Cleveland in 1914. 

 Ulysses S. Grant, our 18th President, has appeared on the fifty dollar bill since 1913. 

Abraham Lincoln appeared on the 100 dollar bill from 1869 until 1880. He was replaced by President James Monroe in 1891 and then Benjamin Franklin from 1928 until the present. 

 William McKinley, our 25th President, appeared on the five-hundred dollar bill, which is no longer in circulation. 

 Grover Cleveland, our 22nd and 24th President, appeared on the one-thousand dollar bill, which is no longer in circulation. 

 James Madison, our 4th President, appeared on the five-thousand dollar bill, which is no longer in circulation. 

 Woodrow Wilson, our 28th President, appeared on the one-hundred-thousand dollar bill, which was never used in general circulation. 


Bills over $100 were discontinued and removed from circulation in 1969.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *are your guys notes plastic coated? *



Nope... they feel like paper, but are actually made of some kind of fabric.

Currency is composed of 25% linen and 75% cotton. Red and blue synthetic fibers of various lengths are distributed evenly throughout. Prior to World War I the fibers were made of silk.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 9, 2003)

I like the look of the new $20's...it looks like foriegn money now...hehe


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 10, 2003)

The New Zealand notes are made out of plastic.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

That would be good in the rain I assume?!!  I guess I thought the new $20 would be ALL a different color- like Canadian money.  My Canadian hubby is laughing at our new attempts to make our money a different color!!   

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes, our money does seem kind of eh, bland, when compared that of other countries.

Nightingale -- great list!  It looks like in the past, we used to put people on the bills and coins much sooner after their term was up than we do now.  McKinley's term only ended in 1901, yet he was on the ten only 1 year later.  Same with FDR.  What did it take Sacajawea, a couple hundred years?


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *The New Zealand notes are made out of plastic. *



I wonder if they last longer?


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

Why did they pull the Sacajawea coin so quickly?  I really liked that one..........

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 10, 2003)

they're still producing it.  

http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/index.cfm?action=golden_dollar_coin

http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/golden_dollar_coin/index.cfm?action=dollar_faq


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

I actually have quite a few of them, and still see them pretty frequently.  The ticket machines at the train station issue them for change in lieu of bills.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 10, 2003)

Interesting how the "National Bank" doesn't put Jefferson on many things... ;-)


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmmm....that's really interesting- I have not seen one (Sacajawea coin) in a long time!!  In fact, I saved one that my Dad gave me cuz we never see them around anymore!!  Maybe it is a matter of where I live or something.......or maybe they've all moved to the East Coast!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm in California, and our post office gives them back as change in the stamp machines.

You can always go down to your bank and give them $20, and they'll give you a roll of the golden dollars.

another good place to find them is renaissance faires.  Many people take the "period" stuff WAY too far and pay for everything with gold coins, since there was no paper money back in the 1500s.  the vendors hate this, especially if they're selling something expensive.  I had someone pay me $400 in gold dollars for a pair of wedding goblets at the booth I was working at.  By the end of the day we had over $1000 in gold coins!  Those things are freakin HEAVY.  Instead of simply having 10 100dollar bills, we had 1000 little, HEAVY freakin gold coins.  Any faireworker HATES these things.

Now, outside of faire, I think the gold dollar is a pretty nifty little coin.

-N-


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 10, 2003)

File -> print....oh wait, can't spend those here!  

Ian.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 11, 2003)

My favorite color is Peach so when they announced the colors, I was quite happy.  I haven't had one in hand yet, but from the picture, I like it.



MartialArtsChic

artyon:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I'm in California, and our post office gives them back as change in the stamp machines.
> 
> You can always go down to your bank and give them $20, and they'll give you a roll of the golden dollars.
> ...



Hey, $1000 is $1000, no matter the denomination it's in!  

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Hey, $1000 is $1000, no matter the denomination it's in!
> 
> Cthulhu *



I used to have to reload quarter machines in an arcade, I would carry $2000 in Quarters, $500 per bag, four bags total. So, I understand how heavy coins can be. And so did one guy one evening. I was carrying them up over my shoulders, and this guys stuck a hard round obejct into my back and said, *"Drop the bags and Stick 'em up!"* I did as commanded. Well at least one if not two bags fell on his ankle/foot and it was broke. You could hear him screaming outside the building :rofl: . Boy was he upset, it was supposedly a joke  from some patron I had talked to once or twice. When the police and abulance showed up, he wanted to press charges, for assault. When the police questioned me I told them what happened and they asked if I wanted to press charges for armed robbery for a value of $1,000. Guarenteed Felony. I said no. They then told me he was goign to press charges.  I had thought the broken leg was enough.   So, I then asked if i could still press charges and the police smiled and said yes. So, to make their point, they told me in front of him they would be in contact with me about teh assault charges, and then the turned to him on the gurney and hand cuffed him to it. (* Like he could run away  *) Boy was this guys upset. They then proceeded to explain the facts of life to him. I walked back inside, just smileying.

So, 10, $100 bills dropping on your foot is not the same as $1,00 in coins, even thought they spend all the same  Sorry Cthulhu and Nitghingale I could not resist telling this.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Hmmm....that's really interesting- I have not seen one (Sacajawea coin) in a long time!!  *



The only way they are worth anything is when you buy them directly from the U.S. mint in a matte. There will be a premium however but the quality of coin is much greater plus it will be classified as an ms-69 or ms-70 state. That is unless you buy it in proof condition which can go proof 65 and above. Or if you feel like buying one from a dealer that has already been independently graded as ms-70 or prf-70 you will pay much more for the coin.:asian:  Otherwise your standard sacajawea isn't worth but a buck fifty.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

I haven't come across one yet!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2003)

I just saw one up close for the first time the other day........there are definite and obvious changes, but I am still not impressed.  Guess I just was expecting a totally different color but it is mainly still green.  Oh well- gives us something new and different to talk about and look at I guess!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 22, 2003)

The change is good for us Canadians, all that green confuses the crap out of me.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 22, 2003)

Ha ha!!  I used to laugh at my husband (Canadian) when he first moved down here to the states cuz it seemed to take so much effort for him to figure out (when looking in his wallet) what bill to pull out!!  He said he had to look at the number  on every one......different from just being able to pull out the right color!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 22, 2003)

Actually I just got a couple.  It would be nice if the colors were more intense but I like them better.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Ha ha!!  I used to laugh at my husband (Canadian) when he first moved down here to the states cuz it seemed to take so much effort for him to figure out (when looking in his wallet) what bill to pull out!!  He said he had to look at the number  on every one......different from just being able to pull out the right color!!
> 
> :asian:  :karate: *




This is what I'm used to.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry, it's too big to paste but believe me it was colorful


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Ha ha!!  I used to laugh at my husband (Canadian)  *



Don't stop now!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 24, 2003)

Tracking George 
Where's George?
Here's where you can track U.S Bills

Canadian's here's for you..

Where's Willy


----------



## donald (Oct 24, 2003)

Why did we even have to make a new $20.00? I don't see anything that makes me go wow! I undestand that there are new, or improved security measures involved, but c'mon. Why did we need to spend a ton of money on something like this? Does anyone know what all the little no. 20's are supposed to signify on the back? I just see this as a unnecessary expenditure...

Salute in Christ,
Donald   :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2003)

I think the 20's as you say were supposed to signify water spots, I believe. Might be wrong but just not quite sure. I finally got one yesterday and thought it looked cool. It would be even better to buy one from a collector/vendor in a matte print. This is where you get a sheet of 20's uncut and in chronilogical order by serial numbers. They are worth much more like that many years later. Especially these being first year of issue. Unfortuntely I'm not independently wealthy and can't afford sheets of 20's. Sheets of the $10 dollar silver certificate go for hundreds.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 24, 2003)

I like the look of the new $20's....it add a foriegn feel to domestic money! 

but hell if anyone tries to use them in the machines on campus where you can remotely deposit money onto your school account! The damn machines won't take 'em!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2003)

Vending machines/money changers/stamp machines don't accept them yet?

That's a problem, though not as much for twenties as it would be for singles!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *The New Zealand notes are made out of plastic. *



When I was there in July, this year, my boys got a kick out of the money....

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

Is there anyplace you can get them (like $1 coins at the post office), or do I just have to wait?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2003)

I finally got a stack of them out of the ATM.

I haven't tried to put one through a machine yet (like at the grocery store or post office), but find it discouraging to learn that that may be a problem!


----------



## pknox (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I finally got a stack of them out of the ATM.
> 
> I haven't tried to put one through a machine yet (like at the grocery store or post office), but find it discouraging to learn that that may be a problem! *



Arni -

Why don't you mail each of us a few, and we'll conduct a case study for ya?


----------



## pknox (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tracking George
> Where's George?
> Here's where you can track U.S Bills
> ...



Too bad there's no bill with a guy named "Waldo" on it -- my kids love those books!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Why don't you mail each of us a few, and we'll conduct a case study for ya? *



If I could use one of them to buy some stamps, I would!


----------



## someguy (Nov 5, 2003)

> If I could use one of them to buy some stamps, I would!


 Can I take you up on that offer as soon as they update the machines?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Can I take you up on that offer as soon as they update the machines? *



Yes! Don't worry--I'll surely remember to send them when this happens!


----------

